# نرجو التثبيت >> متجدد >> أقوى دورة تعليم الريفت الأنشائى 2014 Learn Revit Structure



## eng_k.f.s (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*متجدد >> افضل شرح دورة برنامج الريفت الانشائى 2014 للمهندس المدنى*2014 Learn Autodesk Revit Structure
*وبرامج ال BIM TECHNOLOGY
*
*من البداية الى اتقان واحتراف الريفت*
*للمهندس / محمد على*
*هندسة الزقازيق
*


*
محتويات دورة الريفت الانشائي*​*Contents Of Revit Structure 2014*
v *Introduction to the Autodesk Revit Structure software*
v *Basic Drawing and Editing Tools*
v *Setting up Levels and Grids*
v *Starting structural projects*
v *Working with Views*
v *Columns and Walls*
v *Foundations*
v *Structural Reinforcement*
v *Beams and Framing Systems*
v *Floors and Shafts and Stairs*
v *Assign of Loadsand Supports*
v *Linking AutoCAD Files*
v *Components and Families*
v *Construction Documents*
v *Dimensions and Constraints*
v *Export to Structural Program (Robot –Etabs –Safe)*
v *Export to Auto CAD Structural Detailing*
v *Export to AutoCAD*
v *Annotating Construction Documents*
v *Scheduling (Quantities and Costs)*
v *Detailing*
v *Modeling of Steel Frame and truss*
v *Printing and Publishing*​ *
شرح تسطيب وتفعيل البرنامج >>> **http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7pMyLLReoI*

*لا تحرمنا من تعليقك لرفع المزيد من فيديوهات الدورة

*​


*والأن مع دروس ومحاضرات الدورة
*
*المحاضرة الاولى (فيديو) **1-**Content of Revit Course*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6Y_Zr5I1zs
*
*المحاضرة الثانىة (فيديو) **2-**Interface and Levels*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEe1eV55nRU
*
*المحاضرة الثالثة (فيديو) **3-**Girds and Modefications*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6kDfTF2O2k
*
*المحاضرة الرابعة (فيديو) **4-**Draw Columns*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL5C66SqLuE
*
*المحاضرة الخامسة (فيديو) **5-**Draw Beam*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYPUz1Wh18w
*
*المحاضرة السادسة (فيديو) **6-**Slab and Opening (Modfications**)*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMUKoWmmYxg
*
*المحاضرة السابعة (فيديو) **7-**Shearwalls and Fountions*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70Ed_rqVcBk
*
*المحاضرة الثامنة (فيديو) **8-**Loads and Supports*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PRcsIiVZBU
*
*المحاضرة التاسعة (فيديو) **9-**PC Footing And Piles*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZLVH198Zbo
*
*المحاضرة العاشرة (فيديو) **10-**Reinforcement of Beam*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmk9oYqfMpk*​


----------



## م-خالد (11 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mido_fox (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## Eng2str (11 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا.........


----------



## zine eddine (11 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا.....
جزاك الله خيرا....


----------



## مصلح بازمول (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## amina1990 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## 3pecial (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## نوح الورفلي (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## MAKLAD (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## egyptsystem (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## engmohamad (11 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور على الشرح الرائع


----------



## eng_k.f.s (11 ديسمبر 2013)

هدية متابعى الموضوع على المهندسين العرب

*تحميل برنامج الريفت الانشائى 2014 بروابط مباشرة وتدعم الاستكمال​*

DOWNLOAD AUTODESK REVIT STRUCTURE 2014
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
PART 1 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?oZilij


PART 2 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?r7Nxq4


PART 3 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?LtbzGd


PART 4 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?UMZyo9​


----------



## eng.ahmed17 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااً .. ربنا يكرمك


----------



## aelmostafa (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل ونرجو منك لو تستطيع انزال هذه المحاضرات على ال mediafire او غيره لنتمكن من تنزيلها


----------



## alaasehsah (12 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## spook2013 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جارى الرفع على ال gulfup


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (12 ديسمبر 2013)

http://www.gulfup.com/?um8nw6
http://www.gulfup.com/?z2uKBC
http://www.gulfup.com/?NlWoBd
http://www.gulfup.com/?iVa84P
http://www.gulfup.com/?QMWfKn
http://www.gulfup.com/?8N604N
http://www.gulfup.com/?XJGpil
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZwWCnb
http://www.gulfup.com/?CWIDW4
http://www.gulfup.com/?CeQLev​


----------



## yousef salamah (12 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ...واحسن اليك


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng_k.f.s (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحلقة 11 - Columns Reinforcemt*

 تم رفع الحلقة الحادية عشر 11 من محاضرات الريفت الأنشائى

[h=1]* 11 - Columns Reinforcemt*[/h]من هنا >>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A2XbHGr7Sc​


----------



## eng.ahmed17 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً يا بشمهندس ربنا يكرمك


----------



## aelmostafa (13 ديسمبر 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> http://www.gulfup.com/?um8nw6
> http://www.gulfup.com/?z2uKBC
> http://www.gulfup.com/?NlWoBd
> http://www.gulfup.com/?iVa84P
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس علاء وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ونرجو منك استكمال رفع باقى المحاضرات تباعا


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (13 ديسمبر 2013)

eng_k.f.s قال:


> تم رفع الحلقة الحادية عشر 11 من محاضرات الريفت الأنشائى
> 
> * 11 - Columns Reinforcemt*
> 
> من هنا >>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A2XbHGr7Sc​


http://www.gulfup.com/?ZaNMtw


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## AH007 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

فين الملف الي هاحمل منه البرنامج؟؟...يعني فيديو التحميل ده بيتكلم عن تحميل حاجه مش موجوده...ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_k.f.s (13 ديسمبر 2013)

تم رفع الحلقة الثانية عشر 12 من محاضرات الريفت الأنشائى

​*12 **Column Reinforcement Modifications**

من هنا >>>> **[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKWFh_hy8NU*[/URL]​


----------



## eng_k.f.s (13 ديسمبر 2013)

​​تم رفع الحلقة الثالثة عشر 13 من محاضرات الريفت الأنشائى


​Shearwall Reinforcement 13*

من هنا >>>> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imX6eWsS78s​


----------



## eng.ahmed17 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً يا بشمهندس .. شرح ممتاز 
ويا ريت تضيف الحلقات تباعاً للمشاركة الأولى فى الموضوع 

وممكن يا جماعة تنزلو أى حاجه من اليوتيوب بسهولة بدون برامج أو غيره 
- افتح لينك الحلقة على ال youtube وكمثال الحلقة 13 مثلاً 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imX6eWsS78s
زود حرفين ss قبل كلمة youtube يعنى كده 
http://www.*ss*youtube.com/watch?v=imX6eWsS78s
هيظهرلك على اليمين أكتر من صيغه لتنزيل الفيديو .. أنضف واحده فيهم وأكبرهم مساحة 
MP4 720p
دوس عليها وهيبدأ التنزيل على طول


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (14 ديسمبر 2013)

eng_k.f.s قال:


> تم رفع الحلقة الثانية عشر 12 من محاضرات الريفت الأنشائى
> 
> ​*12 **Column Reinforcement Modifications**
> 
> من هنا >>>> **http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKWFh_hy8NU*​


http://www.gulfup.com/?jWx43m


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (14 ديسمبر 2013)

eng_k.f.s قال:


> تم رفع الحلقة الثالثة عشر 13 من محاضرات الريفت الأنشائى
> 
> ​Shearwall Reinforcement 13*
> 
> من هنا >>>> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imX6eWsS78s​


http://www.gulfup.com/?qF4eYf
​


----------



## eng.ahmed17 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

لو سمحتوا يا شباب محتاج ال Library بتاعة البرنامج عشان النسخة الى عندى مش نازله معاها


----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## ahmed7788 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك واجعله صدقة جارية لك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## said ebeid (17 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Medo Ahmed1 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووور


----------



## Eng.zeky (26 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
محتاج ال Library بتاعة البرنامج لأن النسخة المتوفرة عندى لايوجد معها Library


----------



## eng_k.f.s (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*فيديو شرح  Revit structure Library positon تحميل مكتبة برنامج الريفت الانشائى اوتوديسك 2014​*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZcQXlq1jcQ​


----------



## المهندس عمار محمد (27 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكككككككككوررررررررررر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## زيد شاكر (29 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود علام (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء يا بشمهندس و نفع الله بعلمك 
أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يظلنا تحت ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله


----------



## eng_k.f.s (29 ديسمبر 2013)

NEWWWـــــــــــــ فيديوهات شرح دورة الأوتوكاد الأحتـــــــرافية 2014


شرح وتعليم دورة الاوتوكاد 2014 للمهندس/ محمد على من البداية إلى أحتراف الاوتوكاد وشرح جميع أوامر البرنامج والأختصارات
واخراج اللوحات النهائية بكل دقة وسرعة فى انجاز الرسم للمهندس المدنى والمعمارى وجميع المستخدمين للأوتوكاد




https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqO3GI692LXnhW2lYOaqIIYz5C79wUh3O​


----------



## Saif Hassan (30 ديسمبر 2013)

كل الشكر و التقدير .... 
جازاك الله عنا كل خير ... 

ولكن اتمنى ان يكون في شرح للجزء الانشائي و التحليلي من البرنامج و ليس فقط طريقة ال Modeling


----------



## eng-hosny (1 يناير 2014)

شكرا على المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن اسم الموضوع كبير بالنسبه للمحتوى فهذه الفيديوهات للمبتدأ فقط ولات تكمن اى شخص من عمل اى نموزج على البرنامج


----------



## eng_shady (2 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير(هل هناك بقية و استكمال لكورس الريفيت 2014)


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (14 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (15 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (15 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا

​


----------



## Engineer_7oda (3 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohamedfakhry (4 فبراير 2014)

صدر الكتاب العربي الأول لبرنامج Revit " عمل النماذج المعمارية باستخدام برنامج Autodesk Revit". إعداد الدكتور/ محمد فخري إصدار/ مكتبة المتنبي - الدمام ت 009669825624 - ت 00966138413000
يشمل الكتاب كافة مراحل إنشاء المبنى من إنشاء الحوائط والفتحات المعمارية والأدراج والمنحدرات وMaterials وRendering وجداول الحصر وعمل الأسطح الطبوغرافية. وذلك من خلال تمارين تطبيقية للمراحل المختلفة لإنشاء المبنى باستخدام برنامج Revit.
كما يوضّح الكتاب طريقة تنزيل البرنامج من موقع Autodesk للأغراض التعليمية.﻿


----------



## eng4islam (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_k.f.s (8 فبراير 2014)

[h=1]  المحاضرة الخامسة عشر (15)   Footing Reinforcement[/h]
http://youtu.be/fT0gc7FuGNU​


----------



## eng_k.f.s (8 فبراير 2014)

*المحاضرة السادسة عشر (16) *​* Quaintiy and Cost 16*

*
http://youtu.be/fk_HLehD3O0​*


----------



## magor (15 فبراير 2014)

ممتاز 
جزاك الله خير 
و يا ريت اكمال الدورة


----------



## ELKAISAR (15 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hassananas (16 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك .
والحمدلله الذي جعل من المسلمين من يملك هذا الذكاء والعلم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك . الناس عالم ومتعلم . ارجوا ان تكون محاضرات ببرنامج safe 12.3
بالقريب العاجل وشكرا


----------



## hassananas (16 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك .
والحمدلله الذي جعل من المسلمين من يملك هذا الذكاء والعلم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك . الناس عالم ومتعلم . ارجوا ان تكون محاضرات ببرنامج safe 12.3
بالقريب العاجل وشكرا


----------



## محمد مزاحم (12 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (13 مارس 2014)

*بارك الله فيك وفي انتظار المزيد من الشروحات
وقناتك على الـ Youtube أكثر من رائعة 
https://www.youtube.com/user/engmahmoudabdelkader/playlists 
وبها شروحات لبرامج كثيرة Etabs & Safe & SAP & Primavera وغيرها 
ربنا يجازيك خير *​


----------



## magor (15 مارس 2014)

يا رييييييت 
لو الدورة تكمل لاننا فى حاجة ليها 
و ربنا يجازيك خير يا بشمهندس ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng. Firas (15 مارس 2014)

great effort

thanks


----------



## eng_elmansy (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abu_nazar (15 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## amr_atef92 (28 أبريل 2014)

*رد: نرجو التثبيت >> متجدد >> أقوى دورة تعليم الريفت الأنشائى 2014 Learn Revit Structure*

ياريت حد يجبلنا extension


----------



## jameel alkaisi (29 أبريل 2014)

*رد: نرجو التثبيت >> متجدد >> أقوى دورة تعليم الريفت الأنشائى 2014 Learn Revit Structure*

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## mom77 (29 أبريل 2014)

*رد: نرجو التثبيت >> متجدد >> أقوى دورة تعليم الريفت الأنشائى 2014 Learn Revit Structure*

Thanks


----------



## المحب للوطن (29 أبريل 2014)

*رد: نرجو التثبيت >> متجدد >> أقوى دورة تعليم الريفت الأنشائى 2014 Learn Revit Structure*

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## civil marwan (20 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير ومنتظرين الباقى


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (21 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (21 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng md (13 أكتوبر 2014)

احببت توضيح جزء بسيط ....هذا الكورس عباره عن اساسيات لبرنامج الريفت الانشائي وفي نهايه الكورس مشروع كامل حيث الاستيراد من الاتوكاد وادخاله لريفت وعمل الموديل كاملا وفيها اضيا وضع الاحمال والتصدير الي الايتاب والربوت وكذلك رسم التفاصيل الانشائية عن طريق التصدير من الريفت الي الاتوكاد الانشائي .....فكل كورس لابد ان يبدا بالاساسيات ومن ثم التدرج حتي مستوي الاحتراف 
وقريبا ان شاء الله سنبدا في دروس تعمليه لبرنامج الربوت والاتوكاد الانشائي والنافيس ورك ومن ثم عمل مشروع كامل بين هذه البرامج ادعو لي بالتوفيق والسداد لعمل الخير دائما لوجه الله 
اخوكم محمد علي


----------



## hopeful 7 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

بالتوفيق يا هندسه ننتظر جديدك ان شاء الله


----------



## masr2015 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## masr2015 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع ودورة جيدة جدا


----------



## ahmedyoussif400 (15 أكتوبر 2014)

ممكن اللنكات علي تورينت او لينكات غير يوتيوب


----------



## eng md (10 نوفمبر 2014)

ahmedyoussif400 قال:


> ممكن اللنكات علي تورينت او لينكات غير يوتيوب



اظن فيه ناس رفعوا الفيديوهات علي موافع تحميل كثيرا 
رجاءا احد يضعها لاخونا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_aaa (31 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد علي 
شاهدت دورة الريفيت واستفدت كثيرا اسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
انا شاهدت 26 فيديو للدورة هل يوجد فيديوهات اخرى لهذه الدورة او دورات اخرى؟
حيث انك ذكرت سيكون في اخر الدورة مشروع كبير تطبق عليه وذكرت ايضا انه سيكون دورات شرح للروبوت والاتوكاد استركشر ديتالينج


----------



## amr2021 (1 فبراير 2015)

ممكن توضيح ما هو برنامج الريفيت واستخدامته ؟


----------



## amr2021 (2 فبراير 2015)

:20:


----------



## mossab khaled (14 أغسطس 2016)

أين المشروع الكبير الذي سيتم فيه الربط 
لماذا دائما الجميع يتوقف في اللحظات الحرجه


----------



## mossab khaled (14 أغسطس 2016)

eng md قال:


> احببت توضيح جزء بسيط ....هذا الكورس عباره عن اساسيات لبرنامج الريفت الانشائي وفي نهايه الكورس مشروع كامل حيث الاستيراد من الاتوكاد وادخاله لريفت وعمل الموديل كاملا وفيها اضيا وضع الاحمال والتصدير الي الايتاب والربوت وكذلك رسم التفاصيل الانشائية عن طريق التصدير من الريفت الي الاتوكاد الانشائي .....فكل كورس لابد ان يبدا بالاساسيات ومن ثم التدرج حتي مستوي الاحتراف
> وقريبا ان شاء الله سنبدا في دروس تعمليه لبرنامج الربوت والاتوكاد الانشائي والنافيس ورك ومن ثم عمل مشروع كامل بين هذه البرامج ادعو لي بالتوفيق والسداد لعمل الخير دائما لوجه الله
> اخوكم محمد علي





لماذا يتوقف الجميع في اللحظات الحرجة


----------

